# Where to find a reasonable prices studio



## RamiAbbas (Dec 30, 2015)

I am planning a move to Abu Dhabi originally it was for Dubai but I might have a good option at Abu Dhabi, I did a little search in dubizzle but found very high prices for rent and some ads. with low prices rent such as 36K a year.

Is that 36K a year a good place ? I just want a clean good place with privacy and internet access will that 36K one cut it out ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

36k for an Abu Dhabi studio probably means a place in a converted villa in muroor or khalifa city and similar areas - quality can vary from disgusting to reasonably good. 

For any rental property in that price range you need to check if the landlord can provide Tawtheeq (tenancy/property registration doc) as this is normally required for residency visa application.

You would want to visit the place in person before signing anything and check re Tawtheeq and what maintenance is provided.

The starting rents for studio in the cheapest modern developments around abu dhabi is around 60-75k (Eg al reef, Reem island). One exception is Al Ghadeer, 45 mins drive from Abu Dhabi city centre and closer to Dubai really but a studio there starts around 40-45k per year - it's a nice and modern development although a bit remote and not finished.

Good luck


----------



## RamiAbbas (Dec 30, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> 36k for an Abu Dhabi studio probably means a place in a converted villa in muroor or khalifa city and similar areas - quality can vary from disgusting to reasonably good.
> 
> For any rental property in that price range you need to check if the landlord can provide Tawtheeq (tenancy/property registration doc) as this is normally required for residency visa application.
> 
> ...


I can't have residency without "Tawtheeq" ? I think it is a studio in some villa yes.
I will check various places for sure before signing any contracts or leasing in order to make sure what I will be staying in. I have 8 years in real estate sales management background but I still don't know the UAE laws or market yet.

I wouldn't be able to afford something with 45 minutes drive in the first months at least I will have a driving license or a car my international driving license won't work.

I really have a major concern I want to be able to live with my girlfriend share an apartment or at least some stay-ins will be possible and I read it's illegal to do so, and I really want to have some personal freedoms, I am leaving Egypt for that particular reason!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My understanding is that Tawtheeq is only required if you are sponsoring dependents. Not required if you are not sponsoring anyone - but please do double check this information.
For Egyptians probably you will need to take driving tests and pass to get a DL - this may take a few days to a few weeks. 

Staying with your girlfriend - illegal. Not an issue in some areas, but could be an issue in more conservative neighborhoods.


----------



## fayclarke (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello...I have been asked to pay and extra 22,000AED to my developers for a parking bay which apparently is compulsory from the Dubai land development. I bought my apartment in 2010..
When my apartment was purchased there were no mention of a parking space, (I do not want a parking space, the apartment is let out) however a year later while trying to collect my property deeds, I was told that before the deeds are released to me, the parking space needs to be purchased.
I am not sure what laws are enforced after a property is bought and just would like some help in finding if this a true request from the developers. I do not live in Dubai..Thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fayclarke said:


> Hello...I have been asked to pay and extra 22,000AED to my developers for a parking bay which apparently is compulsory from the Dubai land development. I bought my apartment in 2010..
> When my apartment was purchased there were no mention of a parking space, (I do not want a parking space, the apartment is let out) however a year later while trying to collect my property deeds, I was told that before the deeds are released to me, the parking space needs to be purchased.
> I am not sure what laws are enforced after a property is bought and just would like some help in finding if this a true request from the developers. I do not live in Dubai..Thank you


Since this is Dubai related, you should post in the Dubai section of the forum
expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai

I doubt that you will be able to get a response on the forum though - most people on there rent, rather than own.


----------

